# Does Anyone's Rat Try to Pull Them Into The Cage?



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

So Edward has started this bizarre behavior where he grabs ahold of my finger (not painfully but firmly) and physically drags my hand into the cage! The first time he did it I thought he was gonna bite he **** out of me and I didn't want to hurt him by flinging him so I let him drag my hand in, where he proceed to groom me and put his paws all over my hands. This is the second day he has been doing this, he did it only once to my boyfriend but always does it to me every time I get near the cage or put my fingers where he can get them. 

I just changed perfumes to something that smells like a rose, and then he did that. At first I thought he wanted to eat it but sometimes he just drags my hand in and just doesn't want me I move it and lays next to my hand. 

Is this behavior maybe linked to my perfume change? If I sound stupid sorry but that's the only thing that has changed since he started this goofiness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah I got my boys a new big cage for Christmas and I can fit my head in the door. So I had my head in there trying to give smeagol a kiss when he pulled my lips into the cage. I think it means they want to be with you. Or to show you their home. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

haha yeah all my girls do that to me.
though Rory does it the most.


----------

